# Importing a motorcycle into Japan



## shaunw

I have just accepted a job in Japan, I will be moving from Singapore.

I am thinking of bringing my motorcycle with me and was wondering if anyone has any experience of what is involved in importing a motorcycle.


----------



## Zangi85

Actually I am going to move from Japan in a few weeks time and using a service of Japanese moving company , Japan Luggage Express to ship my motorcycle from Japan. I know they mostly handle shipments of people moving from Japan like me but asked them if they know anything about regulations and procedures for importing a motorcycle to Japan when you are moving here. THey explained quite a bit but it seems like there are lots of formalities you need to go through and paperwork you must prepare. They told me that JETRO (Japan External Trade Organization) gives comprehensive guide in their website so I suggest that you go to JETRO s website to learn more about it. It does look complicated. They also suggested that perhaps you contact a few moving companies in your country who offer servies of moving to Japan and also handle motor cycle shipments


----------



## Zangi85

*Importing a motorbike when moving to Japan*



Zangi85 said:


> Actually, I am going to move from Japan in a few weeks time and using a service of Japanese moving company, Japan Luggage Express to ship my motorcycle from Japan. I know they mostly handle shipments of people moving out of Japan like myself but asked them if they know anything about regulations and procedures for importing a motorcycle to Japan when you are moving to Japan. They explained to me quite a bit but it seems like there are a number of formalities you need to go through and paperwork you must prepare to import a motorcycle. They told me that *JETRO* (Japan External Trade Organization) gives comprehensive guide in their website so I suggest that you go to JETRO's webpage to learn more about import of a motorcycle when moving to Japan from another county. It does look complicated. They also suggested that perhaps you contact a few moving companies in your country who offer servies of moving to Japan and also shipping a motorcycle to another country


Here is a link to the page of JETRO https://www.jetro.go.jp/ext_images/...TE="Zangi85, post: 8544858, member: 1032642"]


----------

